# Champions Are Made Not Born



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

*Right first of I wasnt going to post anything about this just yet but I feel now is the right time for a sneek preview of another little project shall we say that I have underway and I am proud of what has been acheived by the individual in such a short amount of time through a change in diet,training,dedication and some trust in yours truly and his wacky ways.*

*Enjoy the pics as I feel there is something special to come from this person in a few yrs time.*

*cookie.*


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yo cookie who's that?? i remeber seein his pics somewhere?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking very lean. Steve Reeves comes to mind. Where is bikers boy?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice cookie.

I like it so far.

Keep us posted

Can I be your next subject?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think Danny is going to pm you shib....................lol


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

winger said:


> Looking very lean. Steve Reeves comes to mind. Where is bikers boy?


y u lil

hah I only wish I looked like the great Steeve Reeves, mebbe when I win the lotterey some day I can have those implants we keep talking about

Diets coming along fine but Cookie is hell bent on making me eat food which i dont liek the taste of  

My first cheat day on sunday, that reminds me, i need to write a list of food i wanna eat


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Shib said:


> y u lil
> 
> Diets coming along fine but Cookie is hell bent on making me eat food which i dont liek the taste of


Hey what doest Liek mean?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice Shibster, not bad at all, keep up the good work, and thanks for your comments too.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

spot on, weird and wacky ways wule the woost!!!

sorry, weird hypo feelin


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

A little bit of an update for your entertainment.

Enjoy.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> Looking very lean. Steve Reeves comes to mind. Where is bikers boy?


lol you'll have to wait before you can see my boys (there's two don't forget)

as a brief update we kicked off on the 26th of October and the first week was mostly talking and no action.

John has put half an inch on to his biceps, chest and thighs so far, and that's natural also.

I think he's also broken most of his personal best lifts also.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol and both my boys have a lot more cutting to do than Shib also 

BTW good going Shib and OSC


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

looking bloody dreat shib, keep up the good work, well done pal, nice to you as well cookie, good stuff.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

think of the fun you have ahead of you John once we reach the cutting phase BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys

I will add though that shib isnt cutting,he`s probably on about an extra 1000cals aday compared to what he was eating previously,its the training thats keeping him lean and the diet is designed to speed up recovery and slowly add quality tissue plus even though he his lighter than when we started all his lifts are up aswell and the weight is coming back up to the starting weight nice a steady.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking awsome. Shib and Cookie make a good team. Nice work guys.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah great going guys.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

shib man thats a quality change! well impressed!


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

well done guys - I'm looking 4wd to seeing how the two teams compare over the next few months... it is going to be interesting reading...

guys - if u document everything you will be abel to give 'the chris report' a run for the money


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

damagedgoods said:


> well done guys - I'm looking 4wd to seeing how the two teams compare over the next few months... it is going to be interesting reading...
> 
> guys - if u document everything you will be abel to give 'the chris report' a run for the money


I think what we're doing would be too different to compare tbh. with my guys we'll be spending at least 3 months strict dieting.

lol put my secrets in a book for all to read... lol not a feckin' chance mate 

I had intially assumed that shib was cutting (just made the automatic assumption when i seen weight loss) will be interesting to see how he does as he is fairly lean and that means you can concentrate on good solid lean mass gains.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I couldn't agree more. What is wrong with putting everything in your book and getting paid for it. Like I have said numorous times. Most of this stuff is all old knowledge just repackaged up and given a different title.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm planning to do a steroid book mate, it's just moving very slowly at the moment mate as I don't have enough time.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Biker, dont forget to mention the complete and utterly usless shutdown form the older lads in the book

Ouch, I could be your gueniepig

Now where is the primo I just ordered......................just kidding, not really....:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im not getting drawn into this, its not a competition, no-one even new shib was working with cookie until recently, and another thing shib started at 10 - 12 % bf , im starting at around 20, i think for all the experience this board has, this competiont/comparison thing is a bit of a joke.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

really well done shib, and only after 24 days?

Big improvement mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

damagedgoods said:


> guys - if u document everything you will be abel to give 'the chris report' a run for the money


yo damaged u forgot to mantion our cut from the sales a s we're here to boost morale!!!!


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Once again, I thank everyone for their comments.

I'm keeping a very comprehensive journal, a seperate word doc for each day with times,quantities and training, its entirely up to Cookie when he releases this info


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, fair play.

I still want to see the journals if it is ok with cookie.

Im not trying to steal anything but just measure it up on what I have learned.

Just for information.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL,Hey guys chill it aint a competition(tongue in cheek)lol,

If I had known it would cause some rivalry I wouldnt have posted in the first place

I`m as interested as the next person in how biker approaches his victims and what he does,thats how we all learn/relearn but not rivalries,I have a couple of other guys over at biohazard and pics have been posted over there for others to see and when the full 12 months is up then and only then will the routines and diets be posted.

As for the book thing,well I started one then hit writters block:eek: so nothing extra done on that front but I will probably not charge for it when it is finished as most people that know me know I`m not a great fan of charging for info etc as it makes me uncomfortable and I do feel that there are too many GURU`S out there fleecing money off people and more often than not they`ve nicked their ideas off somebody else and repackaged them,even though friends have said that I should,so we`ll see.

The next project to go with all the apprentices I have at bio and other clients is to one day soon get a few people together and make a video/dvd to show properly how I like to train and show how each exercise is to been done correctly as its DAMM hard trying to explain stuff over the next in words to people your helping,much easier to show one on one,so I have to get my butt back into shape before I tackle that one,lol,dont want to be seen as one of those fat sods in a load of gym geat/baggy tops etc giving instructions in naff vids,lmao.

Anyway thanks to everyone for their input & I promise when I`m happy with shibs progress I`ll post up some routines etc for you all to pull apart:axe:  #

Hakskii old boy you`ll just have to wait a little longer need to get more overall info together as he`s only done one type of workout at this present time and need to be able to compare different ones to see which will be the best to use long term.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> LOL,Hey guys chill it aint a competition(tongue in cheek)lol,
> 
> If I had known it would cause some rivalry I wouldnt have posted in the first place
> 
> .


lol that's people for you, they can't see people getting good results there must be winners and losers  lol in this case the guys are just too different to compare IMHO if we were both starting with peeps with similar stats it would have been interesting to be fair.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think the problem is diet.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

bit what problem would that be?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

what problem is that winger? I wasn't aware of any problems with my guys.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

nor me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker, did you tell your guys what to eat from the first day? Diet is key, thats all.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

no I just told them to go to McD 3 times a day, why is that not how to coach people?

good job you pointed that out to me I hadn't realised diet was important in bodybuilding....

For what it's worth we are adjusting their existing diets rather than trying to change them overnight, much easier to get a person to stick to a diet if you gradually change it to the way it should be. Overnight for many people will just end up with them dropping out as the change is too drastic.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree, but and there always is one, why not just change the carbs that they eat? Low glycimic carbs for starters. You can take in the same amount so the body wont even know the difference. Diet is work, training is fun. Let me quote one of your guys. "I would eat dog sh1t if biker told me too". I like that. Not the dog sh1t the dedication to you.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Guys chill ok,dont want this locking do we?either that or I wont post anymore progress reports up here and nobody will get to know what I`ve done with shib end off.

Biker I think in some unique way we could compare in that we are both doing something that gives readers the opertunity to see things from both sides of the fence,natural and gear users.

For those using or thinking of using they can use your ideas/people as a bench mark to work from and learn about themselves and how they react to gear,and for those natural they can see what shib ha done and go with what he`s done and for those that aren`t sure what they want to do either way they have both examples to give them a better insight in what needs too be done on both sides of the fence.

John I do have somebody over at the biohazard site that I`m helping that was like you high in the body fat area and so far this year(about 6-7months) he`s lost over 2 stone naturally,so thats another good example for people to compare for their own improvements.

But I am going to say again"THIS IS NOT A COMPETITION"it is a great way for people to realy get to see both sides of the coin,so by all means ask question but no sh!t stirring,ok.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If I came across as sh1t stirring then I apoligize. I was just expressing myself.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i knew what u ment bro...sometimes its hard to pick up what people mean in words rather that facial and voice expressions to go with it... maybe we should link up webcams lol


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> I agree, but and there always is one, why not just change the carbs that they eat? Low glycimic carbs for starters. You can take in the same amount so the body wont even know the difference. Diet is work, training is fun. Let me quote one of your guys. "I would eat dog sh1t if biker told me too". I like that. Not the dog sh1t the dedication to you.


I wouldn't even consider a diet that comprised of only carbs from the 'low GI group' as their diet would contain little more than fruit for carbs if that was the case and at this stage the guys are doing a little bulking while they still can.

as it stands I don't believe they've been asked to eat anything out of the High group and all the carbs I have suggested to them are from the low and moderate categories.

I'm inclined to think you were stirring a little as I can't believe for one minute you thought you needed to tell me that diet was important because I didn't know that.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never took it as a competition.

I am really interested in how all the guys do and look at the end.

I would like to keep informed out of curiosity more than anything else.

This is going to be very interesting to keep tabs on.

I wish all the guys the best of luck and looks.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> I'm inclined to think you were stirring a little as I can't believe for one minute you thought you needed to tell me that diet was important because I didn't know that.


I think you know about diet. When I say diet, I meat a eating life style. There are bulking diets and cutting diets. Thats all.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say I am not treating this as a competition.

I think it is going to be quite good for people to make comparisons though to see how natural or assisted training helps one to reach there goals.

So lets all get along


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

you look good shib i ve only just seen this mate, same shape as me sept your a bit more cut and dont have the love handles of love lol, and i weight about 10lb more


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

He looks fantastic.. Whats the diet Cookie?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i keep hearing this, " its not a competition ", but " comparisons will be good to see ", " it will be interesting to see what changes can be made on gear , compared to natural ".

How the fcuk can you compare shib to me, its like comparing shib, to majestic power, or killer with jimmy in contest nick, or me and just about any fcuking bodybuilder you want. Im fcuking sick of this already but im not gonna rap it, i may how ever stop posting in the forum, all together, and do the whole thing by msn, so give it a rest or ruin this for more people than yourself. 

"I would eat dog sh1t if biker told me too". Thanks for quoting me winger, but dude it was a bit more like, " if biker told me dog sh1t would make me grow, id eat it, lol ".


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> He looks fantastic.. Whats the diet Cookie?


Sorry cant say just yet as it is very early days and this is the first eating plan of many he`s going to go through so that I can gauge how he rects to different ones.

One thing I can say "He will not be bulking up ever"imho,thats just a lazy way of doing things and an excuse to eat sh!t and make a pig of onesself,plus in the long run,imho,I thin k bulking up is counter productive to longterm gains,but each too their own.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> "I would eat dog sh1t if biker told me too". Thanks for quoting me winger, but dude it was a bit more like, " if biker told me dog sh1t would make me grow, id eat it, lol ".


Lol john. You still have your humor. John I have said it before and I will say it agian. You are the greatest. John if you stop posting, I will start stalking!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> One thing I can say "He will not be bulking up ever"imho,thats just a lazy way of doing things and an excuse to eat sh!t and make a pig of onesself,plus in the long run,imho,I thin k bulking up is counter productive to longterm gains,but each too their own.


depends on your definition of bulking, I would count putting mass on as bulking, i.e. eating a surplus of food to grow as much as possible. But you are right many use it as an excuse to live in fast food shops.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

like paul for instance  lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> like paul for instance  lol


You mean this guy.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I would say my definition of bulking is not being able to see the muscles/abs clearly defined.

I agree that you need to eat a surplus of food to grow as much as possible "but" I feel that people " excpect" to grow too quickly and in doing so eat far too much and get fat,its like gear cycles why take lots of gear to grow and then lots of stuff during pct when if you kept the cycle plain/simple and small and just shoot for a gain of 2-3 solid punds of each cycle by the end of a 12 month period you would have added a considerable amount of good solid tissue.

I know to most if not all 2-3lbs is pretty pultry(sp)but if done overtime it does add up and you know your going to keep it all at the end,plus have more cash in your back pocket for other things.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

depends what you cool heavy cycles mate, most cycles that alot of us do are simple

and winger, lol, that guy is paul who started ther thread


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

mate 2-3lbs of real muscle say per season isn't a small amount IMHO, well not for anyone who's more advanced anyhow. lol if you gained that every year well everyone would be massive


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heavy cycles,imo are 750mg a week and upwards.

I used to gain like that biker on most if not all cycles when I first started gearing,just using 100 of the old pronabol or blue dbol tabs pyramided over a month doing 4 weeks on 4-6 weeks off and it was probably the best time of my gearing use,wished i`d never stuck a needle in my **** because looking back I know I could have made the same or even more gains with a hell of a lot less gear than what I took,7.5 stone in 8 yrs aint bad but I could have done better.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> mate 2-3lbs of real muscle say per season isn't a small amount IMHO, well not for anyone who's more advanced anyhow. lol if you gained that every year well everyone would be massive


This is very true. Go and check out 2 or 3 pounds of meat. Now imagine putting that on your body in all the right spots. That is massive gains.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

winger said:


> This is very true. Go and check out 2 or 3 pounds of meat. Now imagine putting that on your *dingaling*. That is massive gains.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

LMFAO @ shib


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> Heavy cycles,imo are 750mg a week and upwards.
> 
> I used to gain like that biker on most if not all cycles when I first started gearing,just using 100 of the old pronabol or blue dbol tabs pyramided over a month doing 4 weeks on 4-6 weeks off and it was probably the best time of my gearing use,wished i`d never stuck a needle in my **** because looking back I know I could have made the same or even more gains with a hell of a lot less gear than what I took,7.5 stone in 8 yrs aint bad but I could have done better.


sadly it's from making mistakes that we often learn... then again there are always those that just keep going with the mistakes and never learn, but they tend to just keep upping doses and blaming their genetics without even taking a look at there diet and training.

1. Diet

2. Training

3. Rest

4. Drugs and supplements

now if people would just treat those things in the correct order of importance


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> LMFAO @ shib


Yea me too. [email protected]


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Smaller cycles are safer in my opinion.

It put me in the doctors office with blood in the urine so I am for smaller cycles for sure.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Cookie, I completely agree with you that fast food is just putting on fat not solid muscle tissue and with very little diet experience I am keeping that out of mine for simple, logical reasons. The only reason fast food joints are so popular is because the people today are lazy and can't be bothered to cook


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Biker said:


> sadly it's from making mistakes that we often learn... then again there are always those that just keep going with the mistakes and never learn, but they tend to just keep upping doses and blaming their genetics without even taking a look at there diet and training.
> 
> 1. Diet
> 
> ...


You`ve hit the nail right on the head there biker a vast majority of people in this sport just run around with their heads up their ar5es with regards to proper diet and training and spend all their time just looking at the drugs issue when diet i,imho,85% of what we do,food is the most anabolic thing we have in our ****nal not the latest drug stack or compound thats just hit the scene.

As for the learning from our mistakes,boy`so right again if only I knew then what I know now I would have been at least 16 stone rather than the 14 I got to in far far better health than what I have gone through this past 8 years.

As for the genetics thing,I dont believe in genetics or lack off,thats just a copout for idleness and the reason most people dont reach their true potential is simply down to the wrong application of how they set out their goals,diet,training,gear and just do it willy nilly with no proper structure.

Aussie yep people are too lazy to cook but also most bbers are too lazy to cook properly,how many times do you see or hear of guys on diets and they just use the same foods day in and day out?

cmon really how the heck is the body ment to grow get everything it needs from so little a food choice,variety is the key.

Another note on the drugs side is my respect in a way to some of the pioneers of the sport and their use of dianabol in the early days and the way that they treated the drug with utmost "RESPECT" and most if not all those guys grew on as little as 10mg aday and they grew big on such a small amount,why?becuase everything else was in place before drugs were used.

A classic example/story is that of larry scott and his preperations for his last olympia contest,all the top guys of the day met at vince girondas gym to disscuss the question of wether or not it was a good/bad thing that larry wanted to up his dosage to 15mg aday and what all the side effects were etc etc etc,now dooesn`t that make you wonder "is 750mg+ a week doses totally necessary"?

As I dont see many people on those high dosages as big or as thick as larry scott.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Actuly enjoyed readin the past 8 or so posts, good read


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have to agree with osc on the amount of gear. I have basically done two cycles. One when I was 23 and one when I was 43. The cycle that I did at 23 was a d-bol only cycle. That was back in the day when guys tapered their gear. I started with one 5mg tab and worked my way up to two tabs and back down. I lived at home eating home cooked meals. I also feel that the food back then (22 years ago) had more nutritional value. But back then, me being younger also, I made awsome gains. Every workout I got way stronger. Everybody knew I was on gear. It is possible that the dbol back then was better though. I was getting the dbol straight from a pharmacist is the states.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

big doses to also work though, although im not saying go and do them  some of the cycles that ronnie coleman are running are silly.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol i read somewhere that there runnin 7g's of test a day??!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> big doses to also work though


but if little ones are working why use big ones?

More often than not blind ignorance and egos


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> but if little ones are working why use big ones?


Dont know, ask Jimmy about the big ones...............


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

but if big doses give better results, why not use the higher dose? this convo could go on for ever.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> but if big doses give better results, why not use the higher dose?


better results as in what sence?

massive water retention?

or just seeing the scales going up?

which is just the ego taking over again!

Plus the bigger the dosage the more chance there is of side effects from it,both now or in the future.

Plus what your trying to say is in the same vein as if 2 sets make me grow then 4 sets will make me grow twice as fast,which we all know aint going to happen.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I've always said use as little as will allow you to grow.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> I've always said use as little as will allow you to grow.


Bump biker and osc.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

im not disagreein with any one, but big doses do also work, and imho, its nothing like the 2 and 4 set senario.

Ive always used fairly low doses (wha ti feel are low anyway)


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol I've now got a negative rep point for this thread, lol someone clearly didn't like my comments


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

what the hell is that?, why would someone give you that?, and where do you check how many you have?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

click your user cp button at the top of the page mate, I don't normally pay much attention to them I was just in changing something in profile and noticed it.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> lol I've now got a negative rep point for this thread, lol someone clearly didn't like my comments


That sucks mate

There sure are some petty people around lately


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol don't worry mate it doesn't bother me, on another forum I mod on steroid users are very much so the minority and I've had 100s of negative rep points just because I give people advice on using them


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats ok Biker, I just gave you some good rep points. Now watch me get some negative points now..............lol


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

see someone will give you neg points for giving me some lol 

really I don't pay much attention to them tbh.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just gave you some Biker and mine are 7 times more than the others (except lorian and paul)


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

are flying up, thanks guys, your the best. i guess i must be on the right track with something,lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

*How many negative points do I get if I mention Insanity?*

I am not a Doctor. I would like to slap some though&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

do the show up in the same place as the good points?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

john33 said:


> do the show up in the same place as the good points?


Yes they do and they are red. Stand out like a sore thumb too.

I have gotten them when I posted about the Atkins diet.

I just wrote and Article and put it in the Article section then POW, bad reputation point.

It was just an article 

Its cool, you take the good with the bad and it all works out in the end.

I dont like to give out bad rep points as I think mine equal 7 or so, so it takes a big hit on the guy I give them to like "The Future"


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I give them to like "The Future"


Now why would you do that?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i got one aswell a while ago


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> i got one aswell a while ago


I just gave you some.............  Some points that is...........lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

:bounce: thanks mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> :bounce: thanks mate!


No, thank you. I like your posts and that is my way of telling you. 

Nobody say get a room...............lol

Get a roofie is more like it...........lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

get a room lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol thanks winger xx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> get a room lol


lol......ouch. Ya got me.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

bet you never saw that one coming


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Some decent opinions and posts in this thread. Anyone know how Shib is getting on now?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

cookie tells me that he,s not training as much, due to work and family commitments, but the Shib will get back to it when he can, i hope.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I talked to him about a month ago. He is doing fine. He isn't training at the moment. He said he dosn't like to post if he isn't training. He said it makes him a hypocrite. If I see him on msn, I will tell him hi from the board.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Man Shib looks great in those pics.

Wish I had someone to take me under their wing and transform me from being a skinny lanky git into a monster!! LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

McRoNiX said:


> Man Shib looks great in those pics.
> 
> Wish I had someone to take me under their wing and transform me from being a skinny lanky git into a monster!! LOL


Any takers? Myseone, OSC, ChefX, Biker and the list goes on. Post up your routine on a new thread and we can help a brotha out!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

yeh come on guys help a brutha out.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Sorry for the hijack on rep points but I didn't even know they existed and I got some!

Can you tell who left them, anyway thanks for the positives guys.

Simple thing made an other wise ****ty day a little better.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

people dont always leave their name, so you cant find out.

But if they helped your day get better im glad, see how simple it is to cheer someone up?


----------

